# Hitchiking In Oregon- Advice?



## The Bard (Jan 26, 2016)

Going to be heading out June, bound for Portland. We'll be starting off from Ashland. Any advice, or info I should know?


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 26, 2016)

Oregon is very safe to sleep out in the woods, you'll have a great time.101 is sweet


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 26, 2016)

You can walk and hitch along the Interstate (it is legal unless there is a city ordinance in a town you're passing through). 

Also...might try it on any road there unless you see a sign that says it is illegal.

Do not try that shit in Washington.


----------



## The Bard (Jan 26, 2016)

Phillip Vance said:


> Oregon is very safe to sleep out in the woods, you'll have a great time.101 is sweet


I wanted to take the 101. But it's looking more like it'll be the I-5 since we're starting in Ashland. But maybe me and my travel partner could take 101 back.


----------



## The Bard (Jan 26, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> You can walk and hitch along the Interstate (it is legal unless there is a city ordinance in a town you're passing through).
> 
> Also...might try it on any road there unless you see a sign that says it is illegal.
> 
> Do not try that shit in Washington.



Trust me I would NEVER try that in Washington.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 26, 2016)

The Bard said:


> I wanted to take the 101. But it's looking more like it'll be the I-5 since we're starting in Ashland. But maybe me and my travel partner could take 101 back.


I would certainly recommend it


----------



## creature (Jan 27, 2016)

O God..

def get on the coastal route..


why travel, if not to see?

def go..


----------



## japanarchist (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't have much advise but it should pretty easy to catch rides if you take the I-5. I hitched from roseburg to ashland, then from ashland to pdx and my longest wait was about 2 hours. People are usually pretty cool out here, i got food, money, and weed kicked down from my rides.


----------



## The Bard (Jan 27, 2016)

creature said:


> O God..
> 
> def get on the coastal route..
> 
> ...


I'll see what my travel partner is up for. It shouldn't be too hard to take it on the way back to cali. I've never been over there so it'd be pretty sweet to see.


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2016)

The Bard said:


> I wanted to take the 101. But it's looking more like it'll be the I-5 since we're starting in Ashland. But maybe me and my travel partner could take 101 back.


The 101 is just beautiful I hope you get to hitch the 101.


----------



## Belle Amie (Jan 27, 2016)

easiest/nicest place I've hitchhiked is Oregon and Washington!!


----------



## dannidirt (Jan 27, 2016)

Lived in roseburg and i must say hitching out there is awesome you never know what nice people will give you i had a lady give me a ride and gave me 300$ and a carton of cigs


----------



## GabeNoscar (Jan 29, 2016)

Dude hitchhiking in Oregon is such a easy way to get around. The i5 is a very fast highway for rides but you have to position yourself in a good pull out kn the highway itself. Walk the interstate ... Good kick downs and people. The Astoria to Florence route of 101 I have had trouble with as well as south of coos bay to gold beach. I can't tell you why but I spent last summer on the 101 and it was hard. But the intercity transit is 2$ to get to almost every city on the route south if you want to take that route and don't mind a few pushes through the smaller towns. My personal favorites are port orford bandon and Florence. Good luck and smile your on Oregon.


----------

